# myrskyjen nimittäminen



## Gavril

Päivää,

Eileen uutisoitiin Suomeen juuri iskeneestä Reima-myrskystä.

Tämä herätti minulla kysymys: onko Suomessa yleinen puhua myrskystä nimellä jos myrsky on riittävän voimakas, kuten esim. Yhdydvalloissa puhutaan trooppisista hirmumyrskyistä erisnimillä ("Sandy" jne.)?

Kiitos
G.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Aika monille voimakkaille myrskyille on annetaan nimi, ehkä peräti kaikille. En ole pitänyt kirjaa.


----------



## Hakro

Silloin kun Suomessa myrskylle annetaan nimi, siihen otetaan kyseisen nimipäivän nimi. Reiman nimipäivä on 5. marraskuuta. Yhdysvalloissahan ei tietääkseni vastaavaa nimipäiväkalenteria ole – millä perusteella siellä myrskyjen nimet valitaan?


----------



## Gavril

Hurrikaanit saavat nimensä ennalta määrätystä listasta aakkosjärjestyksessä, sen mukaan, milloin ne havaitaan vuosikaudella. Esimerkiksi Sandy oli nimensä perusteella 19. hurrikaani, joka havaittiin (sen ollessa esivaiheessa) vuoden 2012 kaudella, koska "s" on englanninkielisen aakoston 19. kirjain.

Hurrikaanit ovat vain yksi hirmumyrskylaji -- en tiedä, miten esim. taifuunit nimitetään.


----------



## Jyrkkä Jätkä

Hurrikaaneja esiintyy Amerikan mantereen molemmin puolin, taifuuneja Tyynenmeren länsiosissa (Japani, filippiinit, Kiina...), ja syklooneja Intian valtameren alueella. Sinänsä ne ovat aivan samankaltaisia pyörremyrskyjä, nimitys vain vaihtelee alueen mukaan. Hurrikaaneille on oma nimilistansa, taifuuneille ja syklooneille omansa. Erityisen tuhoisan myrskyn jälkeen sen nimi saatetaan poistaa listalta, ja tilalle laitetaan toinen samalla alkukirjaimella.


----------

